# Big Friendly Giant: Trotz guter Kritiken ein Desaster an den US-Kinokassen



## MatthiasBrueckle (4. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Big Friendly Giant: Trotz guter Kritiken ein Desaster an den US-Kinokassen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Big Friendly Giant: Trotz guter Kritiken ein Desaster an den US-Kinokassen


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (4. Juli 2016)

Hinzu kommt das aus den Trailern der Eindruck entsteht das es für die kleinen zu gruselig sein könnte und für die großen zu langweilig. Aber beim Titel wo ich BFG sah musste ich erst an "Big F*cking Gun" denken...


----------



## Panth (4. Juli 2016)

Ich musste bei BFG die ganze Zeit an sony BMG denken ... und die Geschichte schien wirklich nicht interessant. Der alte Opa der seine Geschichten erzählt, tut mir leid da hätte Pokemon als Kind besser bei mir gezogen.


----------



## Nud3l-88 (4. Juli 2016)

Bin auf den Film aufmerksam geworden, als ich den Trailer mal vor einem YouTube Video geschaltet bekommen habe. Eins der wenigen "Werbungen", die ich die volle Länge (über 2.Min) hab durchlaufen lassen. Fand den im Trailer gar nicht so übel. Ich werde das mal weiterverfolgen.


----------



## Chroom (5. Juli 2016)

Musste auch gleich an DOOM denken


----------

